# Randolph County - 1200 acres - looking for one member



## dnerasmus (Sep 8, 2014)

Hunting lease (with 5 room home accommodation) near Cuthbert/Shellman, Randolph County, SW Georgia - 12 years we have quality deer managed, and there are some really big (beyond) 120 ten point bucks walking the lease. Photos to prove. $3,000 ALL IN for ONE more member making a total of 7 members on 1200 acres with white oaks, creek, hardwoods, clearings and forest areas. Many box stands, climbers, tree stands, pipe feeders - plenty opportunity to shoot your 2 bucks, 3 does PLUS a buck and a doe for your guests. Current members all from FL. Opportunity to travel with existing members.


----------



## dnerasmus (Sep 8, 2014)

All in means - accommodation in the 5 bedroomed house, with sheds to store equipment - corn for the pipe feeders - all planting of fields to attract deer - all you need is your gun, a few extra bags of corn to scatter if you wish, some food and drink - and you are ready to go. This is a VERY exclusive club, where members do not leave. We have a vacancy due to a decision to bring in one more member to make 7 members.


----------



## dnerasmus (Sep 8, 2014)

*Plenty pictures from trail cameras to show deer activity*

I can send plenty of pics to show deer activity on the Randolph County deer hunting lease.


----------



## dnerasmus (Sep 9, 2014)

Good turkey hunting too. 4 nice gobblers shot this season. There was opportunity to shoot more.


----------



## countryboy61 (Sep 10, 2014)

where the other members live at in florida ?


----------



## Treetophunter (Sep 10, 2014)

pics always helps a post
dates are wrong all this years


----------



## deerstalker1060 (Dec 1, 2014)

Please pm me. Live in Brandon FL. Very interested!


----------



## shortster (Dec 4, 2014)

I live in , Fl. I am very interested in your club. Do you need a member for 2015-16 season? 52 and responsible. Please pm me.


----------



## jmerritt9195 (Dec 13, 2014)

Did you fill your membership?


----------



## Firehouse11 (Dec 22, 2014)

I am down in Boynton Beach Fl. I would be interested in the 2015/16 season if there is still a spot available. Thanks.


----------



## jmerritt9195 (Dec 25, 2014)

*Interested*

Pm if you need another good member


----------



## citrusseed (Dec 26, 2014)

From Fl and very interested in club membership


----------



## mike352 (Dec 26, 2014)

From FL interested pm me thanks, Mike


----------



## mksl1627 (May 5, 2015)

you have any openings for 2015-16?


----------



## bullit (May 26, 2015)

If still available please PM me... start with a map so that I can see it on Google Earth... my main interest is in turkey & varmint hunting.


----------

